# Multiquote bug?



## Josh (Oct 24, 2007)

Just a heads up, I just did a multiquote reply and afterwards they were still selected for multiquote and were included with my subsequent replies until I went back and manually deselected them.


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2007)

Yeah, about that.

I don't know how the hell to fix it. 

[action=Chris]thinks "If only Josh was still an admin here, he could probably figure it out because he knows more about this shit than Chris does". [/action]


----------



## Josh (Nov 3, 2007)

Chris said:


> Yeah, about that.
> 
> I don't know how the hell to fix it.
> 
> [action=Chris]thinks "If only Josh was still an admin here, he could probably figure it out because he knows more about this shit than Chris does". [/action]



If you wanna email me the templates under showthread (I think there's 5 or so) I'd be glad to take a pizneak.


----------



## Stitch (Nov 4, 2007)

Thank god. We've been bugging Chris about this for ages, but every time we bring it up, he threatens to change our avatars to Richard Simmons. 

Also, it still refuses to work on some occassions. I definitely click it, but nothing highlights.


----------



## Chris (Nov 4, 2007)

The thing is, Bob, I just don't care.


----------



## Chris (Nov 4, 2007)

Josh said:


> Just a heads up, I just did a multiquote reply and afterwards they were still selected for multiquote and were included with my subsequent replies until I went back and manually deselected them.





Chris said:


> Yeah, about that.
> 
> I don't know how the hell to fix it.
> 
> [action=Chris]thinks "If only Josh was still an admin here, he could probably figure it out because he knows more about this shit than Chris does". [/action]





Josh said:


> If you wanna email me the templates under showthread (I think there's 5 or so) I'd be glad to take a pizneak.





stitch216 said:


> Thank god. We've been bugging Chris about this for ages, but every time we bring it up, he threatens to change our avatars to Richard Simmons.
> 
> Also, it still refuses to work on some occassions. I definitely click it, but nothing highlights.



As far as nothing hilighting, you need to wait a second for the button color to turn yellow. That's not my site, that's your browser.


----------



## Josh (Nov 6, 2007)

Josh said:


> If you wanna email me the templates under showthread (I think there's 5 or so) I'd be glad to take a pizneak.


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Nov 6, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> but every time we bring it up, he threatens to change our avatars to Richard Simmons.


----------

